# Looking for recommendations for Captain's Class (6 pack) Navarre/Pensacola area



## MC Yak (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking for feedback/recommendations for what business to use to obtain OUPV Captain's License (6 Pack).


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I just happened across this class at Pensacola State College:

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/lss/4846005136.html


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

*captain school*

Far horizon captain school gulf breeze


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Mariner's Learning System*

If time is an issue for you, I'd suggest the Mariner's Learning System. Its an online course and if you're military it is paid for by the GI bill. It was a good experience for me. Costs $500 os so.


----------

